# Macbook pro graphics choice -- How much of a difference?



## stayathomedad (Jan 8, 2010)

15 inch Macbook Pro

First option - NVIDIA GeForce 96''M GT graphics processor; and NVIDIA GeForce 94''M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory

Second option - NVIDIA GeForce 94''M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory


How much a difference in Lightroom preformance will option 1 produce over option 2?

I'm trying to figure out if the extra cost of option 1 will be offset by an actual boost in Lightroom performance.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe with LR there is little difference which you use. RAM, Core number and CPU speed have more of an impact.

Don


----------



## edgley (Feb 15, 2010)

Macs don't make the same use of GPUs as Pcs do, so they are not so important. 
However, PS does care, and the number of open images that you can have and make use of accelerated performance is dependant on the GPU.

Furthermore, as OpenCL is designed to allow the extra power of the GPU to be used for non-GPU tasks, faster is better, budget allowing.


----------

